# Demonstration at Japan Festival



## BrendanF (Jun 23, 2018)

An embu my group (Tenshin Shoden Katori Shinto ryu) did at the local Japan festival this year:






NB:  Our teachers had another obligation that day, so only students participated.


----------



## Chris Parker (Jun 23, 2018)

Awesome, Brendan! I was hoping you guys got some video of the demo!


----------



## hoshin1600 (Jun 23, 2018)

looked good.
the only critique i would give as an outsider is during the Iaido segment, i think it would have looked better if everyone was more on time with each other.  since you didnt focus on this i can assume it is not how you practice.  but a uniform cadence during a demo really looks good.  the  people in the back row could have used the person in the front as a timing cue.


----------



## BrendanF (Jun 24, 2018)

Chris Parker said:


> Awesome, Brendan! I was hoping you guys got some video of the demo!



Hey Chris - Ah yeah.. I think my other half filmed it, but this is someone else's footage (I hate being on camera).

It was a shame, sensei had her rokudan aikido grading that day so she and Noriko both had to miss it.



hoshin1600 said:


> looked good.
> the only critique i would give as an outsider is during the Iaido segment, i think it would have looked better if everyone was more on time with each other.  since you didnt focus on this i can assume it is not how you practice.  but a uniform cadence during a demo really looks good.  the  people in the back row could have used the person in the front as a timing cue.



Thanks for the feedback Hoshin - absolutely, that would be up there on my list of flaws in our demonstration.  Unfortunately I have to add that it's largely myself to blame for that; the other two seem to have been pretty well in sync during the iai/battojutsu


----------



## hoshin1600 (Jun 24, 2018)

BrendanF said:


> Hey Chris - Ah yeah.. I think my other half filmed it, but this is someone else's footage (I hate being on camera).
> 
> It was a shame, sensei had her rokudan aikido grading that day so she and Noriko both had to miss it.
> 
> ...


I myself actually detest synchronized individual kata. I think it's counterproductive to what kata should be, however for a demo it does look good.
How long have you three been training?


----------



## BrendanF (Jun 24, 2018)

Yeah when we train we do the torei as synchronised as possible, and we start the kata together, but run through it at our own pace.  I guess I just did that out of habit.

I've been studying Shinto ryu for about 9 years - the other two have trained longer.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 25, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## BrendanF (Jun 26, 2018)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Nice!



Cheers Brian


----------

